# LCD.  doesn’t help at all



## Rose73 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi 
I am feeling down and  am again struggling between lots of good information that make you tired and frustrated and hope less 
I am really scared of eating anything and today I read about unwanted loss weight , after fighting to loss weight thinking that’s will help with control daibetic , today I am facing problem of losing weight that I don’t want , I feel that I don’t have any muscle at all , even I am just only prediabetic
I am really frustrated , can’t eat what I like , my weight go down more than what I want , can’t enjoy anything with all stress around what is right and what is wrong ???? 
Is it diet ? Is it medication ? Is it give up and wait to die ??? I don’t know what to do and can’t find who could help with that 
Everyone speak different because everyone has different response to the things that he did 

So I am really don’t know what to do and feel very sad , shall I eat more to get some weight ? What about it sugar level which can be increased if we eat anything even if it is healthy ? Shall I stay starving to get good A1c that I am scared of do it ??? Shall I eat to return little bit healthy body as I am now skinny with all or even worse results for A1c ?? What that mean ? 
I feel that I am a tester for expertise and scared of losing my eye sight , losing ability to drive ? Can’t live my life normally ,  

PLEASE HELP !


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Ban. I completely understand your total frustration.

I was diagnosed nearly ten years ago now and because I think the care I was given was pretty extraordinary, I was able to navigate a way to a healthier me. Things have gone a bit awry more recently, but I don't want to overstate that because I am still infinitely better than I was prior to diagnosis. I also still have the capacity to improve things again.

For me, the single thing which helped me was being able to use a blood glucose monitor (one was actually given to me by the hospital DSN .... very enlightened person she was!). If I didn't have access to that information I would not have known what affected me badly and what didn't. These days, I have bought my own monitor and self-fund the strips. But I don't test as frequently any more. Simply because I know what affects me and what doesn't so waiting for my HbA1c test is not a complete walk in the dark.

The other thing which helped me was that whilst I listened to what others had to say, I didn't necessarily take what they said as gospel. What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for someone else. Just be open to new ideas. If they work for you too then great! Otherwise, discard them (but keep them in mind just in case things change down the line).

Finally, I took control of my condition. I did not wait for the medical types to tell me what to do all the time (although initially, I have to say they were excellent and set me on a really good path). I exercised daily eventually working my way up to a brisk hour long walk. I also changed my diet. I ate at regular intervals and also ate pretty normally. I didn't go low carb, nor particularly low fat. Just middle of the road normal eating.

On the medication front, I started on gliclazide (this stimulates the pancreas to produce more insulin) before switching to metformin. I stayed on that for about three months before being able to come off that too. I have been diet and exercise controlled ever since.

Yes, I recognise that I am painting a rosy picture here. But it is all true, every word of it. Diabetes does not have to be a life sentence. Well it wasn't for me and there are many others able to tell their own story. The trick is not to let the fear win. 

One last thing. My brother was diagnosed with type 2 maybe a year after me. He is also pretty well controlled now (I think he's on metformin, but was on what he called "lizard spit" for a bit too .... can't remember the proper name for that medication). So, don't feel that you have to work towards zero medication. That was just something which motivated me.

Anyway, take care and best wishes,

Andrew


----------



## CathyB (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi Ban, tell us a bit more about what you are eating at the moment, we may be able to suggest some changes that might help.  Andy is absolutely right in that we are all different so testing is key to working out what foods are best for you, tracking your readings with a food diary will show you where you need to make changes.  For example some can tolerate a few berries but I can’t, however I can have a couple of small apples which others can’t.
You certainly shouldn’t be hungry or struggling to find the right foods without help and support.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 9, 2019)

If you are a typical type two diabetic then meat, fish, seafood, eggs and cheese are all fine, and should maintain your muscles.
Lots of salad and low carb veges should provide vitamins and minerals, fibre, and variation.
As you are prediabetic you should find that you can tolerate a fair bit of carbohydrate. Having a meter would really help though - it should show you what you can and can't tolerate without spiking. 
I'm afraid that if your weightloss has been at the expense of muscle then your ability to cope with carbs might have actually reduced - I am finding that I am growing stronger now, almost three years from diagnosis and I can cope better if I do happen to decide to eat all the strawberries, or all the blackberries which are ripe, and even to have an apple off the trees in the garden - but I have been seeing normal results for quite some time now, and I still keep to less than 40 gm of carbs on ordinary days.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello Ban and welcome. I also have lost weight and do not want to lose any more as I am already slim. I also found it very difficult to work out what I could eat as like you I was worried about eating the wrong foods and increasing my already very high blood glucose levels. I spoke to my diabetic nurse about my concerns and was referred to a diabetic dietician. She suggested that I slightly increase my carb intake and I have done this with good results. I keep a very close eye on my weight and over the last 3 months have stayed exactly the same weight. My levels have reduced to pre diabetic range and I was take off medication. However, and this is just my story, I am having to go back on a low dose of medication because my daily readings are higher than they should be but they think I may possibly be a late onset type 1. Can I suggest you speak to your diabetes nurse and ask if you can be referred to a dietician. Once your mind is settled with not losing more weight and eating a bit more I hope other things will improve a little for you.
Remember we are here to help and support you Ban x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 9, 2019)

Ban said:


> Hi
> I am feeling down and  am again struggling between lots of good information that make you tired and frustrated and hope less
> I am really scared of eating anything and today I read about unwanted loss weight , after fighting to loss weight thinking that’s will help with control daibetic , today I am facing problem of losing weight that I don’t want , I feel that I don’t have any muscle at all , even I am just only prediabetic
> I am really frustrated , can’t eat what I like , my weight go down more than what I want , can’t enjoy anything with all stress around what is right and what is wrong ????
> ...


@Ban I think you will get more help if you have your own thread, as you're asking for help with type 2 on a thread which is more about type 1, so I'm going to tag @everydayupsanddowns and ask him if he can move your post to a new thread for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks Juliet, I’ve merged the threads to keep the responses in one place.


----------



## Rose73 (Sep 11, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum Ban. I completely understand your total frustration.
> 
> I was diagnosed nearly ten years ago now and because I think the care I was given was pretty extraordinary, I was able to navigate a way to a healthier me. Things have gone a bit awry more recently, but I don't want to overstate that because I am still infinitely better than I was prior to diagnosis. I also still have the capacity to improve things again.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much 
For me , Gp not agreed to give me any support or advise 
They wanted to wait till I become Daibetic and then might start , 
Re test , how many times do I have to test daily ? 
Also how many meals can you eat daily ?


----------



## Rose73 (Sep 11, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Hello Ban and welcome. I also have lost weight and do not want to lose any more as I am already slim. I also found it very difficult to work out what I could eat as like you I was worried about eating the wrong foods and increasing my already very high blood glucose levels. I spoke to my diabetic nurse about my concerns and was referred to a diabetic dietician. She suggested that I slightly increase my carb intake and I have done this with good results. I keep a very close eye on my weight and over the last 3 months have stayed exactly the same weight. My levels have reduced to pre diabetic range and I was take off medication. However, and this is just my story, I am having to go back on a low dose of medication because my daily readings are higher than they should be but they think I may possibly be a late onset type 1. Can I suggest you speak to your diabetes nurse and ask if you can be referred to a dietician. Once your mind is settled with not losing more weight and eating a bit more I hope other things will improve a little for you.
> Remember we are here to help and support you Ban x


Hi 
I asked doctor to refer me to nurse or dietitian but he refused and that’s why I feel that I don’t have support and lost at the middle of the road


----------



## Rose73 (Sep 11, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Hi Ban, tell us a bit more about what you are eating at the moment, we may be able to suggest some changes that might help.  Andy is absolutely right in that we are all different so testing is key to working out what foods are best for you, tracking your readings with a food diary will show you where you need to make changes.  For example some can tolerate a few berries but I can’t, however I can have a couple of small apples which others can’t.
> You certainly shouldn’t be hungry or struggling to find the right foods without help and support.


Hi 
My breakfast at12pm , one slice of Burgen toast with five small grilled veg kebab (home made)  and green tea

Launch at 4 pm 
Any type of veg soap and one slice of Burgen toast
Salad , zero fat Greek yougart , bit of hummus , 

Snack.   Almond and peanuts 

Last meal for the day.  Green tea with corn cake (two piece) with peanut better and some home made biscuit (made of almond flour) 


Few days , Two boiled egg will be breakfast or last meal of the day will be one boiled egg with salad 


Also launch can be fish sometimes with salad (once a week)


----------



## CathyB (Sep 11, 2019)

Ban said:


> Hi
> My breakfast at12pm , one slice of Burgen toast with five small grilled veg kebab (home made)  and green tea
> 
> Launch at 4 pm
> ...


That doesn’t sound bad Ban, be careful with humus as it’s quite high carb, I might also ditch peanuts for walnuts or Brazil nuts.  Going low carb means your body will need an alternative energy source so I would switch to full fat Greek yoghurt, lower in carbs, tastier and gives your body something to work with so unlikely to cause weight gain.  I’ve never had corn cake so can’t comment, I avoid any cake as I can’t trust myself lol.


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 12, 2019)

One thing I will add Ban, other than a welcome, is exercise is your friend with this condition, as I have found out.  Doesn't have to be extreme, just increase it as and when you can.


----------



## Rose73 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you so much 
I am very active person every day and I used to go gym a lot in the past but now stopped 

I will try to go back and do it again


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2019)

Ban said:


> Thank you so much
> For me , Gp not agreed to give me any support or advise
> They wanted to wait till I become Daibetic and then might start ,
> Re test , how many times do I have to test daily ?
> Also how many meals can you eat daily ?



Sorry for the slow response, @Ban.
About testing, you can go the quick route or the slow route. 

The quick route involves testing just before and 2 hours after eating. The difference in readings then gives you a good idea of how that meal affected you. That is, if you start off at 5mmol/L and 2 hours after eating you're only 7mmol/L that would be a pretty good result. But if you're 9, 10 or 11mmol/L, that wouldn't be so good. You'll need to modify the meal in future to reduce the carbs. This type of testing is very helpful, very quickly but is quite expensive on the test strips front. 

A slower route, which is what I used to do (which my DSN suggested when I was diagnosed) involves testing just once per day at different times each day to build up a more general picture. This approach tends to rely on the blood glucose levels being relatively stable. If they're not, then you need to do more of the 'quick route' testing. Anyway, the times I tested were when I got up, 2hrs after breakfast, before lunch, 2hrs after lunch, before tea, 2hr after tea and before going to bed (i.e. I selected one of those times at random each day). Then, I was given certain ranges to aim for:

1) Before meals --> 4 to 7mmol/L
2) 2hrs after meals --> 7 to 9mmol/L
3) Avoid <4mmol/L (hypo)
4) Avoid >10mmol/L (hyper)

Being hypo was never a problem for me, but if it happens, just have something sweet to bring yourself back up a bit (jelly babies are quite good for this but I had dextrose tablets). Being hyper can be a little tricky, but going for a walk tended to be good for me.

Regarding eating meals, I kept to a standard breakfast (usually around 7am), lunch (anywhere between 12midday and 2pm) and tea (around 6pm didn't want to eat too late). These days I don't eat much for tea at all. My main meal tends to be lunch. I try to spread the carb load across all three meals. I also try (but not always successfully) to not snack between meals either.

But, as I said before, take all this with a pinch of salt! Do what works for you.


----------



## Rose73 (Sep 13, 2019)

That’s so helpful
But only three meals gonna be hard 
Are you not starving ?? 
I have three meals with two snacks and I still feel hungry 
I like eating low carb with no problem at all 
Just scared of eating anything when I am hungry thinking everything (healthy option) will take my BS high even if it is fruit . 
What you suggest for me
Can I also have idea about what you are eating for one day as example


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm not sure what I was eating would be ideal for you if you want to keep low carb. But, here goes. 

Breakfast
Porage (40g oats) with milk. Cinnamon & a dash (i.e. practically none) of maple syrup.
or
Two slices of home-made wholegrain bread with peanut butter.

Lunch
Varied greatly, because I liked to mix things up. But generally was meat or whole fish with two or three veg. I also threw in the odd home-made quorn chilli with a selection of steamed veg (never had rice).
I tried to bulk up my meals with vegetables. A couple of small new potatoes (these are good for portion control) but as much carrots and greenery as I liked.

Tea
Biscuits (between 4 and 6 depending on how hungry!) and cheese. Or, perhaps, just half a tin of beans on a single piece of toast.

When I was losing weight, I was also using those horrid tesco/sainsbury's own low calorie margarines. These days, I eschew those in favour of good old butter.

So, you see, I was hitting the carbs quite hard. Probably averaging over 150g per day. It worked for me though because I was doing a regular fast paced hour long walk every day (and 90mins at the weekend).


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi Ban
I follow a very low carb diet and this is what I eat....

Breakfast.... a 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, onion, peppers, courgette and cheese served with a large side salad of lettuce leaves, a couple of cherry tomatoes, some cucumber and avocado. This is a real plateful and sets me up for the day. I also have a cup of coffee with cream.

Lunchtime..... a few mixed nuts and a chunk of good quality cheese or some veggie sticks (mushroom, cucumber, peppers, celery) with a sour cream and chive dip.

Evening.... a salmon fillet drenched in lemon juice and pan fried in butter with aubergine to soak up the surplus butter, broccoli and a couple of pieces of sweet potato....or new potato.... followed by creamy Natural Greek yoghurt with a few raspberries and sometimes I add some ground almonds or coconut or pumpkin seeds.

I drink water throughout the day and I often have a rum and diet coke on an evening. I also take a fibre supplement (chia seeds and psyllium husk) mixed into a glass of water to help keep my bowels moving.

I occasionally have a packet of pork scratchings as a treat when I would have had a packet of crisps pre diagnosis or a small square of 75% cocoa chocolate. I also snack on olives, but I appreciate those are an acquired taste.

Many people are frightened of adding fat to their diet .... we have been warned against it all our lives but there is a growing body of people including doctors and dieticians who now believe that the research basis for low fat dietary advice was flawed and the result of eating a low fat diet has in fact lead to this epidemic of diabetes we are now seeing, because people have replaced that fat with cheap carbs.  I was also wary until I did some research but you have to get your energy from somewhere and if you are not eating carbs, then it can only be protein or fat and too much protein puts a strain on other organs, so it makes sense to eat more fat. It will stop you from losing more weight than you need to and slow the breakdown of carbs so that you don't get such a big spike from the carbs you do eat and makes eating low carb sustainable because eating fat is pleasant and filling.... many people now follow a Low Carb High Fat (LCHF) diet like this. If you need to lose weight then a straight forward low carb, low fat diet will lower your BG and make your body burn fat stores, but once you reach a normal BMI it makes sense to provide the body with more fat via the diet so that it doesn't keep consuming fat stores and make you skinny.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rose73 (Sep 19, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Ban
> I follow a very low carb diet and this is what I eat....
> 
> Breakfast.... a 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, onion, peppers, courgette and cheese served with a large side salad of lettuce leaves, a couple of cherry tomatoes, some cucumber and avocado. This is a real plateful and sets me up for the day. I also have a cup of coffee with cream.
> ...


That’s so useful information 
Thank you so much 
It is really helpful


----------

